# plastics



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

any good way to flare or bend plastics out to keep from rubbing?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

try a heatgun . u can get them fairly cheap at homedopt or lowes


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

alright it wont melt my plastics and mess them up? just curious never heard of a heatgun


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

A hair dryer will work too if you don't want to go buy a heatgun, just might take you a little longer to heat the plastics enough to form them...There is a "How To" video on the forum somewhere showing how to do this...You can just search for it...Good Luck


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep. there it is^^^


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

was that a hair dryer or a heatgun in the video?


----------

